# Battery powered air pump?



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Are these suitable for long-term use? (for example, in an area of your home where you don't have an outlet to plug in a regular air pump).


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

They can be long-term, but being battery powered, you would have to buy alot of batteries, im talking new batteries ever couple days. I wouldnt use one except for power-outs or moving


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

they are loud, also


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes, they are very loud in comparison to those that plug in and buying all of those batteries will get very expensive. I only use them on collecting trips for these reasons. If you don't mind the noise and cost of tons of batteries, then they are fine. There are no real "problems" using them long-term.


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Hmm... well I have a pretty good collection of rechargeable batteries, which is what I thought I would use. But the noise might be annoying.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't think most battery powered air pumps take AA or AAA batteries. I know mine takes D batteries.


----------

